# Pellet smokers, water pans and religion.... question about 2 out of 3



## fracmeister (Jun 28, 2015)

Dropped in on a friend who is also an unrepentant pellethead. I am of the Yoder denomination and he is a devout Mak-ite. Anyway to my surprise I see he has a water pan sitting in the Mak. Why? I ask. "Oh, pellet grills really need them...fan (Mumble mumble)...humidity (mumble mumble)..." 

Anyway It has never even crossed my mind that I should use a water pan.

Is this simply one of those "sprinkle vs dunk" religious differences that may or may not make a difference to the immortal souls of my briskets or is one of us CLEARLY WRONG and in need of serious repentance. 

Just a Sunday morning question from Texas.


----------



## seenred (Jun 28, 2015)

I don't know if he's _clearly_ wrong or not, but I don't put a water pan in my pellet cooker...nor do I know of anyone who does.  I'm not sure why you would?

Red


----------



## gomez93 (Jun 29, 2015)

Wonder what his bark looks like?

I don't even use a water pan in my WSMs or stick burner.

I remember David Bouska had one in his FEC100 on the Pitmasters the first time he was on there, still don't know if that is something he does or just a distraction???


----------



## thomas phillips (Jun 29, 2015)

Never used a water pan in my Traeger pellet smoker. I would think the humidity would cause temp. problems with the pellets getting moist. Also I would think it would screw with the electronics......


----------



## westby (Jun 30, 2015)

Thomas Phillips said:


> Never used a water pan in my Traeger pellet smoker. I would think the humidity would cause temp. problems with the pellets getting moist. Also I would think it would screw with the electronics......


It wouldn't cause any pellet / electronic issues.  Humidity in the ambient air would cause as much of an issue as a water pan.

The water pan would theoretically help with temp stabilization (acting as a heat sink) and possibly with smoke adherence / absorption.  I've never seen one used and don't' see the need myself.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 30, 2015)

IMO....    Water pans were designed into smokers by the manufacturers of inexpensive / cheap smokers BECAUSE they did not know how to control the smoker at low and slow temperatures...   water sucks up BTU's allowing for 200 ish temperatures...    

smoking should be done below 140 deg. F....  then the temp raised to finish cooking....


----------



## bregent (Jun 30, 2015)

Some folks do, most probably don't. I've used one on a few brisket cooks on my pellet cooker. Franklin uses one in his small stick burner as seen here:


----------



## jtrainor56 (Jul 3, 2015)

There was a discussion on the Yoder fan page on FB and if you use a water pan on a Yoder pellet smoker you stand the chance of disrupting the air flow and possibly causing the controller to make incorrect readings. One thing about the Yoder is that they have tested all different methods and when they suggest not to do something, they know what they are talking about.

I came from a Weber gasser straight to a Yoder YS640 and it took me about 6 months to finally get my cooks down. I used Yoder's support people a lot and learned that no matter what, if Herb from Yoder tells me the best way to do something, you can bet your a$$ I am going to follow his suggestion. I stopped foiling the deflector plate, I found that best place for the damper and have not moved it in more than a year, I stopped worrying what my Maverick pit temp reading was and trusted the controller. I still monitor the pit temp since Iran the thing out of pellets once and didn't have the pit probe in....lesson learned. 

Joe


----------

